# Signes ostensibles (quelques paroissiens...)



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)

[...]


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ruiz de Vosentraille


Je croyais que c'étais Fritz son prénom


----------



## condition (7 Janvier 2004)

Daisie Ré


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Jai été un peu plus loin que le cathéchisme (non, pas le séminaire non) mais ne souhaite pas métendre, ça pourrait prêter à des réaction hors charte.

Continue !!!! Ça mapporte plein de sourire (et ce matin c'était pas gagné).


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Tu connais la très vielle
Maïte Miss Aest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je crois quelle n'est plus de notre monde)


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2004)

Le bonjours à la tante Umergo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et au célèbre Kiri, El hérisson


----------



## condition (7 Janvier 2004)

Pat Ernoster
Li Beranos


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le bonjours à la tante Umergo


Elle avait un chat Suble je crois


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Celle qui méffraie encore :
Anne Atème,
surtout quand elle se fait jeter


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il y en a qui connurent l'Anne Maisanlatin !



et même l'héros Gation, ce qui doit se faire rare


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

et ce bon viel
Hans Iklick
qui paraît souvent


----------



## Fulvio (7 Janvier 2004)

Sans oublié notre ami péruvien Jesus Meyavalpa...

Ok, je sors...


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Pour la bonne bouche :
Lennox Dekahna


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je connais personnellement *Zaza Gremant !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouarf ouarf ouarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













kof kof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 dis, tu n'aurais pas quelques cases sur le feu toi ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ouarf ouarf ouarf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te tracasse pas, le Roberto fera retraite dès que son fil sera passé à la Trappe et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.

Amen


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Dans *LES*_ ordres !!_



Un seul à la fois, s'il vous plait mais je voulais te laisser le choix : augustins, capucins, franciscains, trappistes (mais ça c'est la spécialité belge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, paraît-il), etc. (pas les carmélites, quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

On a le droit de citer des étranger ?
car je connais un certain Blaise Zelaurd


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Bless the lord


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Lamaisse Edith


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Lamaisse Edith








 ça alors, comment ny avais pas pensé après avoir nommé sa cousine : Maïté "Miss" Aest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 excellent


----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2004)

Inès Avpace
Eric Perdetou
Sophie Chucalotin
Solange Latin
Lââm Essenou
Jean Merde

(j'espère que ce sera aussi difficile à comprendre pour vous que le reste pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 )


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Argh !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Elie, Elie Lamassabac t'a dit : faut toujours sortir de la messe avant la fin pour être le premier au bistrot et payer sa tournée en vitesse avant que les autres arrivent pour payer la leur


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Anton Honl avec Maria


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elie, Elie Lamassabac t'a dit :



arfffffff jai failli me faire dessus (ou plutôt dessous comment peut-on se faire dessus ? _ réponse : en pissant en lair_)

ce qui voulait dire vessie, vessie, pourquoi mas-tu abandonné ?


----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elie, Elie Lamassabac t'a dit : faut toujours sortir de la messe avant la fin pour être le premier au bistrot et payer sa tournée en vitesse avant que les autres arrivent pour payer la leur



oh, mais sérieux, j'en pige pas la moitié, de tout ces jeux de mots...


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> oh, mais sérieux, j'en pige pas la moitié, de tout ces jeux de mots...



Voilà ce que c'est que ne pas jouer les enfants de c(h)oeur


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Bon, pour le dernier (excuse mon orthographe latine pas forcément à jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :

Eli, Eli, lama sabacthani 

Mon dieu, mon dieu, pourquoi m'as-tu abandonné !

paroles du christ sur la croix, si je ne m'abuse


----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le dernier (excuse mon orthographe latine pas forcément à jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui, effectivement, un mécréant dans mon genre ne peut rien y comprendre...

(j'ai du suivre huit cours de catéchisme dans mon enfance, avant de sortir de religion...)


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le dernier (excuse mon orthographe latine pas forcément à jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu ne tabuses point
après il meurt et il y a plein deffets spéciaux : nuit qui tombe, tenture qui se déchire, femmes qui pleurent






impressionnant


----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je savais qu'en lançant ça, je faisais appel à des références qu'on a ou pas...
> Désolé.
> _C'est comme un tradada de programmation, si tu programmes pas, c'est un peu... ennuyeux !!_
> 
> ...



Euh, je vais d'abord finir le Rock&amp;Folk hors-série spécial punk, d'abord... Mais plus tard, promis !


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, effectivement, un mécréant dans mon genre ne peut rien y comprendre...
> 
> (j'ai du suivre huit cours de catéchisme dans mon enfance, avant de sortir de religion...)



Il n'est jamais trop tard pour se repentir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Annie Houssedaihie


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

sinon je viens de croiser Edmonde Oliviers


----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour se repentir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, eh bien allons-y tout de suite !

_Irène et Ludivine Enfant..._


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu ne tabuses point
> après il meurt et il y a plein deffets spéciaux : nuit qui tombe, tenture qui se déchire, femmes qui pleurent
> 
> 
> ...



Je me rappelais du film, mais pour les paroles, j'hésitais un peu, j'ai pas vu la VO


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, eh bien allons-y tout de suite !
> 
> _Irène et Ludivine Enfant..._



Tu vois quand tu veux !


----------



## semac (8 Janvier 2004)

Ppppffffffffffiiiioouuuuuuuuu mauvais souvenirs que cette période !! véritable traumatisme d'enfant !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2004)

Aaah le cathéchisme, j'y ai eu droit aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hélàs) ...

On nous lisait des textes surrréalistes, on nous faisait chanter des chants dont je ne comprenais pas un traitre mot ...
Et je me souviens surtout de  *Soeur Marie-Romain*  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aaaaaaah Sur Marie-Romain, les plus gros seins que j'ai jamais  vu !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 bon d'accord il n'y avait pas que les seins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle avait sa façon si particulière de se poser délicatement sur la chaise qui paraissait alors, frêle, minuscule ... à chaque fois je me demandais si la sienne n'était pas plus petite et plus étroite que les notres ... et bien non ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaaaah Sur Marie-Romain, elle croisait ses bras sous ses seins afin de les poser sur la table, sous les yeux admiratifs, et parfois effrayés de mes jeunes camarades masculins !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aaaaah Sur Marie-Romain, Marie ... et Romain aussi ... quand elle se fachait elle était beaucoup plus Romain que Marie !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une voix de baryton (il faut dire qu'elle avait du coffre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Elle m'effrayait parfois , du coup je m'arrangeais pour ne pas trop manquer ses cours et aussi pour ne pas y arriver en retard ...  





Aaaaah Sur Marie, Romain ...


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'allais le dire !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jean Tontou
Sonny Avéneumant


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Jean Tontou
> Sonny Avéneumant



arfff arffff arfff je vais mourir


----------



## semac (8 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et je me souviens surtout de  *Soeur Marie-Romain*  !



moi c'était  *Sur Marie-Thérèse* entre nous beaucoup plus classique comme pseudo, heuu prénom


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Alex Trémoxion !*
> VIIITE !!


Dominique* ? Sil me reste des exemplaires de la charte graphique ? Oui oui. Non, ce nest pas drôle un message que je viens de recevoir oui on en reçoit tous les jours de demandes farfelues à la com Bien alors je vous apporte la charte tout de suite.
[]
Voici Pourquoi je suis tout rouge ? Mon bureau est surchauffé et le soleil a tapé sur la baie vitrée toute la journée bonsoir Dominique.


* Dominique M., Directrice de la communication du groupe Air Liquide et membre du comité exécutif.


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Ce sujet flambe dans _communauté_ il est denfer mais je me sens une âme de flooder comme quoi lhabit


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

En fait on est en plein dans lactu avec ce sujet les gars et les filles (on ne sait jamais la prochaine fois je mettrai « les gens » et je vous ferai coucou comme la fille du coupeur de joint)


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

On parle pas politique, mais on parle religion ????

Attention danger.

Y en a qui attendent que ça...
Deux phrases et tout bascule dans l'horreur !

Enfin moi c'que j'en disais...


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On parle pas politique, mais on parle religion ????
> 
> Attention danger.
> 
> ...








 ben maintenant que notre délire est fini on pouvait laisser couler ce sujet (66 cétait pas mal comme nombre de contributions)
tss tss


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Vu aucun délire, nulle part.


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On parle pas politique, mais on parle religion ????
> 
> Attention danger.
> 
> ...



On parle pas, on déblatère. Vont pas être chameaux quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Où donc as-tu mis enocre les clefs, Ziaste. Ah ! cette jeunese !
me disait souvent mon pater austère


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

Mouais, mais c'est parce que je ne suis pas rigolo en fait...du tout !

Tout le monde te le dira.


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vu aucun délire, nulle part.


Tu as vu quoi (rien peut-être considéré comme quelque chose) ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

ça dépend, si y a du vent...


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu quoi (rien peut-être considéré comme quelque chose) ?


2¨ (av. 1709) Agitation, exaltation causée par les émotions, les passions, les sensations violentes. &amp;#64257; exultation, frénésie, surexcitation, transport. « Le délire d'une imagination échauffée » (Rousseau). « Cet amour paternel allait jusqu'au délire » (Balzac).  Vieilli Délire poétique. &amp;#64257; inspiration.  
à Enthousiasme exubérant, qui passe la mesure. Foule en délire. Quand il apparut en scène, ce fut le délire. « Si j'agite ma main vers des enfants, c'est un délire, des trépignements frénétiques » (A. Gide). 

Même pas un peu ça ?


----------



## camisol (8 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « Si j'agite ma main vers des enfants, c'est un délire, des trépignements frénétiques » (A. Gide).



Et ce ne sera pas leurs faces abrasées
Qui viendront nous donner notre baiser de paix.
Ch. PÉGUY, Ève, 1913, p. 916.


*Théogrule Héhan-Anfaire*


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Gaffe :  certains vont peut-être appeler Andrée Quiem


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *MARIE* !
> 
> _Marie Lacroix, _
> 
> ...








  on se refait pas !!!!!


----------



## bebert (8 Janvier 2004)

Je prend le fil un peu tard et justement ça me rappelle un truc véridique :

J'étais ado et avec un ami d'enfance, nous sommes allé à un pélerinage de jeunes à Paray-le-monial. J'avais bricolé une radio FM et on l'a embarqué pour émettre pendant le pélerinage.
On a baptisé notre radio  *Béthlée FM* (arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et on a fait des affiches que l'on a collé pour que les gens puissent connaitre la fréquence et nous écouter. On s'est fait surprendre par des "cadres" qui nous ont fait la morale mais on se foutait complètement de ce qu'ils pouvaient nous raconter.
Le premier soir d'émission on s'est rendu compte que l'émetteur ne transmettait pas à plus de 100 m.
c'était nul mais on a bien rigolé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS : au fait, avez vous connu Christiane Isme ? Elle était bonne du curé !


----------



## Fulvio (8 Janvier 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> PS : au fait, avez vous connu Christiane Isme ? Elle était bonne du curé !



J'ai connu son frère Judas et aussi Catherine Olique et Burt Odox.

(ouh là, c'est nul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

Ella Génufléxion (oups déjà dit)
Emy Zéricorde


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

Eugéne De Avemaria

Aude Troinotrepère


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

Heu Vanessa Kréqueur


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

Roberton tu nous fait un petit résumé, une petite liste pour savoir si on se souvient bien de tout le monde?


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu son frère Judas et aussi Catherine Olique et Burt Odox.
> 
> (ouh là, c'est nul
> 
> ...



Par ici, il y avait Cath Harisme et son copain Pierre Hétique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

Il y avait aussi Annie Chasteté avec Beth Pavanlemariage


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

la vielle tante Ékrist doit prendre la poussière suite à un ban


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Et l'amère Thérésa qui avait toujours le coeur sur la main avec son pot là... oui B. Pierre


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

merci

Mais le roi des enfants de coeur était le beau Théo Xin que Madame Bour née Don surveillait de près  parce que sa cousine Clo Chaitte lui avait demandé


----------



## Nephou (9 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> Mais le roi des enfants de coeur était le beau Théo Xin que Madame Bour née Don surveillait de près  parce que sa cousine Clo Chaitte lui avait demandé


Tu me fais penser à Quentin Tinabulle mais on séloigne du sujet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fais penser à Quentin Tinabulle mais on séloigne du sujet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Et puis le soir derrière l'église il y avait Elsa Christie et  les frères L et U Mignons qui venaient apporter les croquants fourrés aux amendes de Monsieur Émile Bonpain à Madame Lamesse la bonne du curé  qu'aurait ben voulu mais qui pouvait point y goûter. C'est qu'elle voulait faire régime pour la crêche vivante de Noël vu qu'elle campait la Sainte Vierge et que là forcément fallait qu'elle ait de l'allure


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Oups la faute curé c'est pas la curée mais ça peut y ressembler j'ai une excuse


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *L'abus d'Albin de Messe est dangereux pour la santé !*



Mais si, mais si le Messie recommandait ça pour ses disciples et d'ailleurs le Père Chais affirmait que pour les artères c'était salutaire. Il demandait aux mômes Fine et Claire et à Balt qui hasard  passait par là de l'aider à ramasser les grosses grappes de raisins, sous l'oeil de la Mère Du Fouet qui tard ramassait le linge du curé en répétant "lave Maria" à la pauvre fille fatiguée.


----------



## bebert (12 Janvier 2004)

Jean-Paul Deu
Jean-Paul Premié
Paul Cisse
Jean Vintrois


----------



## bebert (12 Janvier 2004)

Je connais un monsieur Blanche, prénom :    Pierre !!!


----------



## mactambour (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai fait un cauchemar cette nuit :_
> j'ai rêvé de l'abominable *Enki Zizion, et Seb Huchet,*
> et aussi de *Sue Plis* et puis *Lee Laaron...*
> Heureusement, j'ai rêvé aussi de *Ludo Sapautre* et...
> ...








Partie pour un moment mais oh combien attentive !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tout me rappelle Ste Chantal et mon caté... même ma petite copine Anna Hoose... que l'on encourageait à monter à la corde lisse en lui criant :
Ose Anna, Ose Anna...
La petite Mactambour est joyeuse de te lire Roberto


----------



## mactambour (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci !!
> *Enfin des encouragements !!*
> Je ne prèche donc pas dans le désert...
> ni pour Omar Jendutamp !
> _Dis-moi, à ce qu'on raconte *tu connais personnellement Lech Jäpelay* ??_



Sur que oui je le connais... et aussi, ma copine Rose Hair !!! Ah !!! celle c i était longue comme un jour sans pain... elle n'en finissait pas.... 













tu la connais toi ???


----------



## mactambour (13 Janvier 2004)

J'ai oublié de te dire, que cette chère Rose Hair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*avait un chat, mais vraiment un chat pelé...
*


----------



## mactambour (15 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Miss Tick* aussi, en avait un...
> La pauvre *Anne Taygrist* _(une bien triste fille ma foi)_ en était très fière, de son chat pelé.
> *Dave Frockay*, lui, s'en était débarassé sans aucun regret !!



Tant qu'il s'agit d'un chat...pas grave !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (qu'est-ce qu'ils vont penser ,,,)

Bon. Regina Caelorum et Regina Passiss m'ont dit avoir arreté de justesse,]Candy Labre qui tentait d'allumer Serge Pascal.. c'est inadmissible...Il a fallu appeler Miss Hell à la rescousse !!! elle a failli tomber sur des.... dalles numides ??? 




Ah !!! non je m'égare... ce n'est plus le caté c'est la leçon de latin...
Mille zexcuses...


----------



## bebert (19 Janvier 2004)

Hyacinte Bible
Ella Tora
Igor Ran
Natacha Saint-Pierre
Shirley Temple
Roulio Iglesias


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2004)

Ivan, Gilles font l'épître


----------



## bebert (20 Janvier 2004)

Hermine Aret
Kate Edral
Basile Ique
Momo Naster
Eve Echer


----------



## mactambour (21 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *...Suite de Luc Reydau !*
> ...
> Elie Dieut
> Ned Dodiot
> ...


----------



## mactambour (22 Janvier 2004)

Un nuage s'il te plait et volontiers une  *"Nonette"* ???
C'est bien ainsi que tu appelles tes biscuits chocolatés à l'orange ???
N'est-ce pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Normalement à Nantes il y a les Petits LU, mais faisons exception pour ce jour et ce thé délicieux...


----------



## Nephou (22 Janvier 2004)

Je goûte je goûte mais Air liquide a un peu décidé de racheter 2/3 des activités de Messer *rien que pour mempêcher de trop poster dans le bar (et accessoirement bosser)* Cte honte


----------



## Nephou (22 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je goûte je goûte mais Air liquide a un peu décidé de racheter 2/3 des activités de Messer *rien que pour mempêcher de trop poster dans le bar (et accessoirement bosser)* Cte honte



ET PIS TAISEZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VOUS, QUI RIEZ


----------



## mactambour (22 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ET PIS TAISEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui QUI RIEZ QUI RIEZ.... et  les  *leçons* alors ???


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2004)

Al Haizanpé 
Jean de Peudefoi
La Miss Héricorde
d'Irvin Hétain
Fini !


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2004)

Miss Tique
Hector Ciste


----------



## mactambour (23 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mactambour ?
> regarde en haut à gauche...
> A côté de :
> 
> ...



Veni, Vidi, ....vivivi
mais ...oserais-je le dire, je ne sais pas répondre enfin, par quelle voie pouvoir répondre...

Ah les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables !!!

En tous cas, 

Merci merci Roberto surtout pour le thé avec les nonettes !!!

Ce tralala, tradada, thread, ... tout simplement ce fil est épatant


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2004)

Haaaaa ! D'accord, là je comprend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jusque là je dois avouer que c'était un peu obscure pour moi... J'doutais pas que ça puisse être très drôle comme jeu... mais fallait un minimum de cathé...


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2004)

Moi je fais dans le _free style_ parce que c'est trop compliqué pour moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






L'est trop doué le Roberto !!!


----------



## bebert (23 Janvier 2004)

Serge Pascal
Bénédicte Sion
Ali Turjik


----------



## mactambour (23 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci !*
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs, *pour ceux qui veulent piger le principe*, je vous livre la *"Full Version"*, mais sans prosélytisme aucun : _juste pour s'amuser !_
> 
> ...


 *Eve Hanndjill* après avoir bu cinq marcs : c'est pire que  *Lappo Kalippz*


----------



## mactambour (23 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci !*
> 
> _Engendré non pas créé, de même nature que le Père et par Lui tout a été fait. _
> Eugène Draynont
> ...



Comme me disait  *Theo Logie* Roberto aborde là un problème très important le  *fil y est ok* .









Nous ne saurions en dire davantage... 











Peut-être pour les puristes ???


----------



## Shéhérazade (23 Janvier 2004)

Hassan Yeur
Jean Nessuy
Pat Dignède
Terek Sevoir
Maud Dy
Salomon Hune
Carole Ey
Jean Seuret
Gui Ry


----------



## Shéhérazade (24 Janvier 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Roberto Vendez a écrit:</font><hr /> Bienvenue Shérérazade !
(de son vrai nom Émile Héhusne-Nuyt)... 

[/QUOTE] 

Merci, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est Harpo Kalips qui m'avait donné l'addresse...

Michaela Pey
Souad Haav
Vic Voux






Léa Vèque-Vautre
Tess Prix


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez sûrement *France, la fille ainée d'Élise* ??



Excellent !


----------



## Shéhérazade (24 Janvier 2004)

C'était qui déjà le copain d'Anne Housdeï? Gui Tollit? Pat Quatta? Moune Dy?
Ah non, c'était Yves Hériter.
Yves Hériter je vous le dis!


----------



## mactambour (24 Janvier 2004)

Shéhérazade a dit:
			
		

> Hassan Yeur
> Jean Nessuy
> Pat Dignède
> Terek Sevoir
> ...



Félicitations, Shéhérazade...tu es vraiment digne d'etre la deuxième voix de Roberto !!

Bravo !!!












Pacôme Hugnion Solemme Nell ....


----------



## mactambour (26 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Line Nomit, née Patrisse*



*Al El Louyia !!!*  Roberto !!!


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2004)

Faut lancer des séries de bouquins pour concurrencer Harry Potter :

Le club des saints
La série des "Lise" (Lise et les pitres, Lise et les vigiles, etc.)
La série des "Cécile" (Cécile et mon coeur, Cécile et Monsant, etc.)


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2004)

Harry Potter aux sports d'hiver ?

Harry Potter découvre son kiki ?

Harry Potter abrase velu ?


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Harry Potter aux sports d'hiver ?
> 
> Harry Potter découvre son kiki ?
> 
> Harry Potter abrase velu ?



Ben non, là Sonny, tu ne te réfères pas aux saintes écritures


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2004)

Jamais.


----------



## bebert (27 Janvier 2004)

Anne Ti, Claire Ical


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2004)

L'Anne Ferré
Pavel Debon
Nezin Tension

Mais gare à Edmond de midi


----------



## bebert (27 Janvier 2004)

Trouvez la phrase :

Louis Dieuet
Tante Edmée
L'Edmond Kila
Donna Sonfiss
Monique Pourketou
Tom Kicroi
Henri Neperiss
Pam Ehet
Levi Edern L.

(C'est nul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais je suis mdr !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Merci Roberto !)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Vous etes vraiment des tordus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













...ça me fait penser à une petite anecdote du temps ou j'étais chez les Jésuites :

Pendant les repas, un gars, pris au hasard, devait monter sur une petite estrade et lire des passages de l'Ancien Testament et ce, dans le silence le plus complet (meme le bruit des couverts était interdit...!)
Inutile de dire que le "sacrifié" lisait les textes dans la plus grande indifférence et avec la voix la plus monocorde possible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un jour, arrivé en bas d'une page, il lut la dernière phrase, à savoir : "Dieu créa la Femme" et tournant la page, il continua : "et il l'enduisit de bitume à l'intérieur et à l'extérieur" ... ... ... 
Fou-rire monstrueux de l'assemblée ... le pauvre gars s'était trompé en tournant de page et était tombé sur les textes relatifs à l'Arche de Noë ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et bien, croyez-le ou non, il fut renvoyé du Collège !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous etes vraiment des tordus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














C'était à quel siècle ça ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

J'en ai des tonnes comme ça (et des vraies de vraies, je vous assure !) comme le jour ou le curé, monté en chaire de vérité pour son sermon (ça se faisait en ces temps reculés) a fait tomber son missel (qui devait au bas mot peser quelques kilos) sur la tete emplumée et chapeautée de la plus grande grenouille de bénitier de la paroisse...
Toute ma vie j'entendrais son cri de surprise à peine étouffé par le désir de ne pas gener la liturgie... Arrfffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et l'enfant de choeur, officiant à un enterrement qui brule sa robe à un des cierges et qui court dans tous les sens en gueulant : Nom de Dieu, Nom de Dieu ... ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop bons ces souvenirs !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de m'y avoir fait repenser !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

En ces temps obscurs et reculés : messe tous les jours et confession une fois par semaine le jeudi !
On faisait des paris sur celui qui oserait se masturber en attendant son tour dans le confessionnal ... c'était dément, mais ... dégueulasse aussi surtout qu'on devait porter des courtes culottes et s'agenouiller sur le petit coussin du précédent !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

La nuit dans le dortoir ... obligation de garder les mains au-dessus des couvertures !!!
Mais on avait oublié de stipuler si c'était les siennes ou celles du voisin !!! Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'était à quel siècle ça ???


...En 1959 !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nous ne remercierons jamais assez l'église d'avoir ainsi formé des générations entières de tarés-dingues complètement déjantés !*


Voilà j'allais le dire !

Une éducation des plus strictes : résultat =

*des obsédés sexuels du zizi !!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Le must :
Chaque dimanche, un paroissien (de réputation irréprochable bien entendu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) devait aller lire l'évangile devant l'autel et devant les fidèles ... avant la messe, le curé placait des signets (feuillets blancs) aux pages ou il devait lire ...
Combien de fois n'a t'on pas remplacé en dernière minute ces signets par des images qui étaient "tout" sauf pieuses (vous m'aurez compris...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)...
Ca faisait bien rigoler de voir la gueule ébahie du gars qui tombait sur ces signets un peu spéciaux ... jusqu'au jour ou le lecteur était absent et que le curé a demandé à mon père d'aller faire la lecture.... Arffffffffffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...il ne m'a jamais parlé de sa "surprise" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... et moi non plus d'ailleurs !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...En 1959 !!!!














Pourtant ça parait tellement ... euh (attention trouver LE mot juste ...pour pas vexer (une deuxième fois) mon TheBug préféré ...) ça parait tellement ..;euh ... dépassé ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le must :
> Chaque dimanche, un paroissien (de réputation irréprochable bien entendu !
> 
> 
> ...
























C'est bien ce que je disais, des  *OBSÉDÉS !!!!*


----------



## Fulvio (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le must :
> Chaque dimanche, un paroissien (de réputation irréprochable bien entendu !
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me rappelle une fois où quelqu'un avait mis des article de Pélerin magazine dans mon Penthouse. Ah, ça, pour sûr, non, j'étais pas content


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'allais le dire !
> Une éducation des plus strictes : résultat =
> *des obsédés sexuels du zizi !!!*


Mais est-ce notre faute ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, certains passages de l'Ancien et du Nouveau Testament étaient assez "torrides" à mots couverts et ça copulait dur en ces temps lointains !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle une fois où quelqu'un avait mis des article de Pélerin magazine dans mon Penthouse. Ah, ça, pour sûr, non, j'étais pas content


Tidju ! ça a du te traumatiser !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je t'imagine, en pleine ér... euh, en pleine forme je veux dire, saisir à pleine pognes ton Penthouse et tomber sur Judas qui embrasse Jésus sur fond de ciels noirs et tourmentés...le tout agrémenté d'un chant du coq venant du lointain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça te brise le plus sportif des élans tout ça !!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ça parait tellement ... euh (attention trouver LE mot juste ...pour pas vexer (une deuxième fois) mon  *TheBug*  préféré ...) ça parait tellement ..;euh ... dépassé ...



Faute de frappe ou lapsus?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais est-ce notre faute ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben tiens, ils ne se gênaient pas ...pourquoi les curés ne parlent pas trop de Sodom et Gomorrhe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ceux qui avaient plusieurs femmes ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Aaaah (soupir) l'église a essayé de "salir" le corps, surout celui de la femme, synonyme de désir ... 

je m'égare, je m'égare ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*TheBig une histoire ! TheBig une histoire ! TheBig une histoire ! TheBig une histoire !*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ça parait tellement ... euh (attention trouver LE mot juste ...pour pas vexer (une deuxième fois) mon TheBug préféré ...) ça parait tellement ..;euh ... dépassé ...


T'en fais pas, meme jeune, j'étais déja "dépassé" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens, ils ne se gênaient pas ...pourquoi les curés ne parlent pas trop de Sodom et Gomorhe ?


Pour sur, c'était une histoire qui ne manquait pas de sel !!! Arrffffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faute de frappe ou lapsus?


Dans le contexte, je dirais plutot lapsuce !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faute de frappe ou lapsus?














Euuuuuuh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Humhum ...


Faute de frappe ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: Merci jpmiss !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser de mon entrain et de ma verve (j'ai dit "verve" bande de nases ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), mais je ne copule qu'une fois tous les 3 ans ... et c'est ce soir !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens, ils ne se gênaient pas ...pourquoi les curés ne parlent pas trop de Sodom et Gomorrhe ?


...en plus, ils avaient fait le voeu de chasteté ...!!! Je me demande donc d'ou vient l'expression : "position du missionnaire !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sacrés cachottiers va !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans le contexte, je dirais plutot lapsuce !!!



















*Quoi ???????* 







 et pourquoi pas lape, suce aussi tant que tu y es !!!!


----------



## Fulvio (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Quoi ???????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un seul P à "lape", et un R à "sucre", steuplé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas lappe, suce aussi tant que tu y es !!!!


Je l'avais pensé, mais je n'aurais jamais osé le dire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et bien Lorna !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

De toutes manières, la seule façon de s'amuser un peu, c'est de prendre les 10 commandements et de faire exactement le contraire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour une fois que l'Eglise nous offre une marche à suivre, autant en profiter !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> un seul P à "lape", et un R à "sucre", steuplé



Exactly pour  *lape*  ..encore une faute de frappe !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Tu ne tueras point ........... et schlak !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu n'envieras pas la femme de ton voisin ........... et schpok !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



etc... etc... jusqu'au 1Oième !!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais pensé, mais je n'aurais jamais osé le dire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment foutre le bordel dans un joli tradada...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Exactly pour  *lape*  ..encore une faute de frappe !!!


Y'a certains mots qu'on comprend tout de suite, meme bourré de fautes d'orthographe !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a certains mots qu'on comprend tout de suite, meme bourré de fautes d'orthographe !!!!



OUais je me demande pourquoi ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment foutre le bordel dans un joli tradada...


Caser "foutre" et "bordel" dans une phrase aussi courte ! Un maitre jpmiss !!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Caser "foutre" et "bordel" dans une phrase aussi courte ! Un maitre jpmiss !!!



Des années de boulot!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais pensé, mais je n'aurais jamais osé le dire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous n'allez pas faire vos chochottes parce que je parle ... enfin parce que je dis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon daccord ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon ...euh ça parlait de quoi le thread ?


----------



## Fulvio (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Caser "foutre" et "bordel" dans une phrase aussi courte ! Un maitre jpmiss !!!



"Mettre" et "miss" en moins de 3 mots ! Impressionnant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

En fait, mon but premier était avant tout "sociologique", à savoir repérer en quelques posts bien sentis les pervers et ... perverses (mais oui !) de ce forum qui me suivraient dans mes turpitudes sexuelo-religieuses...
Reste plus qu'aux admins et modérateurs à bannir à tours de souris et la place sera propre...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, mon but premier était avant tout "sociologique", à savoir repérer en quelques posts bien sentis les pervers et ... perverses (mais oui !) de ce forum qui me suivraient dans mes turpitudes sexuelo-religieuses...
> Reste plus qu'aux admins et modérateurs à bannir à tour de souris et la place sera propre...



ça m'fait beaucoup d'peine c'que tu dis-là Thebig ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Récapitulons :
Lorna
Roberto
Lupus
Jpmiss
.... ... ... ... rien que du gratin !!!
Modérateurs, faites votre devoir !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça m'fait beaucoup d'peine c'que tu dis-là Thebig ...


Fais pas semblant Lorna ... je t'ai entendue pouffer !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

allez pour rester un peu dans le sujet ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas semblant Lorna ... je t'ai entendue pouffer !!!



OOh ben nonn hééééé, c'est pas moi c'est l'ôt là à côté ... si, c'est vrai !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Arrrfffffffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (27 Janvier 2004)

lol !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Allez une autre ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

hihihi


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Malgré tout, _bien qu'il soit HORS D'EAU_, *ce sujet dérive !!*



Ouais, on est passé des prophètes aux pros de la fesse, où irons-nous ensuite, Dieu seul le sait


----------



## Fulvio (27 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, on est passé des prophètes aux pros de la fesse, où irons-nous ensuite, Dieu seul le sait



C'était ça ou bien passer des pros de la thèse aux prothèses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j'ai du me gourré en écrivant "prothèse"...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, on est passé des prophètes aux pros de la fesse, où irons-nous ensuite, Dieu seul le sait


Les voies du Seigneur étant impénétrables, je crois que je ne vais pas m'attarder outre mesure !!!


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2004)

Y aurait-il eu des confusions entre le deutéronome et deux tiers d'hormones ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait-il eu des confusions entre le deutéronome et deux tiers d'hormones ?


Tout ce que je sais, c'est que si on continue comme ça, ca va preter à contusions !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pardon mon Roberto d'avoir amené le stupre et la luxure dans ton zraid qui sentait bon l'hostie et l'encens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aurais aimé le laisser en sortant comme je l'avais trouvé en y entrant, mais le mal est fait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



O Dieu, Père de tous, y compris des tarés débridés, puisses-tu un jour m'apporter la Lumière pour qu'enfin je vois ou je fourre les pieds et autre chose par la meme occasion...
Et puis, fais pas ton impeccable : tu as bien pardonné à Marie-Madeleine, tu peux bien accorder l'absolution à un vieux bouc égaré parmi toutes tes brebis affriolantes et ne profitant en fait que de ce que tu lui as donné (de ce coté là, à ta place, je me garderai bien d'en etre fier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et puis, c'était pour rire !!!


----------



## mactambour (27 Janvier 2004)

Cette "dérive" en quelques pages était réjouissante et nous a fait passer un bon moment...
Merci TheBig...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Cette "dérive" en quelques pages était réjouissante et nous a fait passer un bon moment...
> Merci TheBig...


Merci mactambour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi de plus beau que de s'introduire dans un bon thread et d'etre entouré de posteurs sympas ... et compatissants ... tout le plaisir était pour moi !


----------



## Shéhérazade (27 Janvier 2004)

Revenons à nos ouailles...

Christine Fiessoux
Ponce Pilate
Nils Soux
Fritz Saah
Pat Sionnet
Finn Mise  _(c'est devenu un prénom usuel, non?)_ 
Otto Beaux
Nils Ressuce   _(oui, je sais, c'est obscène!)_




Rita Letroisy
Aimé Joure
Cath Formet-Mant
José Krituret
Nils Monx
Dan Hautielle
Nils Ey
Anne Six
Al Ladrois
Ted Upaire


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2004)

Shéhérazade a dit:
			
		

> Revenons à nos ouailles...
> 
> Christine Fiessoux
> Ponce Pilate
> ...



Tu pourrais arrêter de parle pendant les offices, quand même


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2004)

Si Kout et Ratine prennent six piolets, oncle Semperé tient ces coups là, ces coups. Lord Humamen.


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> > Si Kout et Ratine prennent six piolets, oncle Semperé tient ces coups là, ces coups. Lord Humamen.



Jy perd aussi mon latin _cen est ???_


----------



## Shéhérazade (28 Janvier 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Nephou a écrit:</font><hr />     Posté à l'origine par Roberto Vendez:

        En réponse à:
        Si Kout et Ratine prennent six piolets, oncle Semperé tient ces coups là, ces coups. Lord Humamen.



Jy perd aussi mon latin cen est ???  

[/QUOTE] 

Sicut erat in principio et nunc et semper et in saecula saeculorum, amen


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si Kout et Ratine prennent six piolets, oncle Semperé tient ces coups là, ces coups. Lord Humamen.



Je me suis un peu lâché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sicut erat in principio et nunc et semper et in saecula saeculorum, amen

(Comme il était au commencement
Et maintenant et toujours
Pour les siècles des siècles.
Amen)

Le but étant de vous laisser chercher pour les siècles des siècles mais la grâce m'a touché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. L'oncle est un peu tiré par les cheveux, disons que c'est Tonton Cristobal, faut l'excuser


----------



## mactambour (29 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Luc G ?*_*
> Yvan Duchitte
> Odette haille !*



Je rêve !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pince-moi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à la sortie du caté ???


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Luc G ?*_*
> Yvan Duchitte
> Odette haille !*



Et voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais me faire une réputation totalement usurpée. 
À la rigueur :

Cissé Téhun
Claude Voujot
Janne Hachette
Ray Hunpeu
Mémé Ducheet
Odette Haille
ou Anne Grau
Reine Haciré

PS. Quelque soit les qualités de Claude,
je préfère un vieillard maniaque


----------



## macelene (2 Février 2004)

Bruits dans mon aquarium ce matin !!!!!!

Morgane Eva Furniquet 

et

Monge Olivier 












_M'a fallut un peu de temps ....._ mais bon


----------



## mactambour (2 Février 2004)

Bonsoir...Roberto

Tu me fais penser à  *René Ga't !!!*





Surtout méfie toi de  *Lindquist Zission...*


----------



## Nephou (12 Février 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon beau-père (au courant de mes débordements crypto-mystiques) (et ayant souffert lui-même d'une éducation _hautement connotée_) m'a transmis ceci :
> 
> Basile-Igor Tault d'Auxe
> Charles Pel et Baptiste Hère
> ...


yes, mon premier vrai* sourire de la journée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* parce que des faux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> même si avec un nom de famille comme le nôtre







J'espère que ton épouse ne s'appelle pas "Labanière" ... ce serait trop là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : je ne sais pas si cette expression existe aussi en France ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ton épouse ne s'appelle pas "Labanière" ... ce serait trop là !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Roberto s'appelle Lafrite ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Son nom de jeune fille c'est *Gamay*, mais on a évité le regroupement de patronymes.


Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 (valait mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Aaaaahhhhh !!!!    
Un thread ou on pourra agiter son goupillon à l'aise et au vu de tout le monde !!! :rateau: 
ça manquait !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Euh ! c'est pas bientôt fini de courir à 4 pattes derrière les zapôtres ???    Non mais !!!  
Mais tu m'avais pourtant dit de regarder par le Judas avant d'ouvrir la porte !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Mais mais ...!!! c'est une partouze ici !!!!!!     
Non non ! te fais pas de fausses idées, on est juste en train de tresser la couronne des pines !!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Dieu (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> _Tu ne penses donc qu'aux plaisirs de la chaire ??_


 
Vous ne perdez rien pour attendre, Monsieur Vendez !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne perdez rien pour attendre, Monsieur Vendez !


Ah l'humour de Roberto ...     ... le signe de Lacroix en quelque sorte !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## tomtom (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon,

Qui n'a faim?

J'vous fait une 'tite tartine de pain d'apôtre avec une tranche de Roi Mage à patte molle?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> 
> Qui n'a faim?
> 
> J'vous fait une 'tite tartine de pain d'apôtre avec une tranche de Roi Mage à patte molle?


Merci tomtom !!!   
Pour moi, ce sera un simple Judas Bricot !!!!!


----------



## Dieu (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai l'impression qu'on ne me prend pas beaucoup au sérieux, ici !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'on ne me prend pas beaucoup au sérieux, ici !


Euh ! c'est pas pour dire, mais tu vas pas nous emmerder longtemps ici ... on t'a envoyé Choron ... t'en aura pour l'éternité à le décrasser celui-là !!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dieu (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! c'est pas pour dire, mais tu vas pas nous emmerder longtemps ici ... on t'a envoyé Choron ... t'en aura pour l'éternité à le décrasser celui-là !!!
> :love: :love: :love:


Je ne voulais pas le garder, mais il fait marrer Saint Pierre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voulais pas le garder, mais il fait marrer Saint Pierre.



Sors de ce costume de Dieu ; esprit contrefait! Je t'exorcise à donf! Sors, je te dis!


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Allez allez Charles, magne toi!  C la fête ici!!!    

hors sujet?!? ok...  je sors....  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voulais pas le garder, mais il fait marrer Saint Pierre.


Ouais, mais rien qu'à voir ton avatar, je suis certain qu'il te cause déjà quelques sourcils !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'on ne me prend pas beaucoup au sérieux, ici !



Cher Monsieur Dieu, j'ai comme l'impression qu'il n'y a pas qu'ici que l'on ne vous prend pas trés au sérieux... à mon avis, vous auriez plus de succés si l'on pouvait vous prendre par derriére... genre "zip" et "tombé de futal"...      :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis, vous auriez plus de succés si l'on pouvait vous prendre par derriére... genre "zip" et "tombé de futal"...      :rose:



Ah non, non non... D'ici à ce que la dévotion confite et  la tartufferie soient sexuellement transmissibles....


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'on ne me prend pas beaucoup au sérieux, ici !



On va pas en faire un faux mage, non plus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, non non... D'ici à ce que la dévotion confite et  la tartufferie soient sexuellement transmissibles....



ben, c'est pas pour rien qu'ils sortent couvert...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ben, c'est pas pour rien qu'ils sortent couvert...



'Tain de dieu!!!!  C'est quel âge, la retraite, pour les drag queens????


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

@Dieu: Tombe le futal et arrête de nous faire Marie né!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain de dieu!!!!  C'est quel âge, la *retraite* , pour les drag queens????



De toute évidence, ce mot a été bani du vocabulaire oecuménique (j'adore ce mot !   )...    






ceci dit, certaine(s) substance(s) conserve(nt) la foi... mais pas le foie...





(mon vin préféré en passant...  :love: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un de ceux que je préfère aussi...   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Si c'est pour contrarier les sensibilités de quelques-uns et que ce tradada soit fermé, _on continue comme ça._



On revient à une époque où les religieux de tous bords contrarient de plus en plus la sensibilité des athées et des laïcs...     Mais je supose que ce n'est pas bien grave...  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Otan pour moi Roberto...    

J'ai le catéchisme (toujours) à fleur de peau... et la moquerie qui démarre au 1/4 de tour pour certain(s) sujet(s)... et je n'avais pas lu le fil depuis le début...

Seins Zeta Jons priez pour moi...


----------



## bebert (12 Janvier 2005)

Rions ensemble mes frères !!!   :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Amen !


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

queue lapée accompagne vos pas dans la bonne voie


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2005)

Je vois qu'à nouveau tout le monde communie dans une même béatitude et qu'ont disparu les ébauches d'hosties litées.


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je voulais juste dire que ce sujet est plus littéraire et... "ethnologique" que destiné à exprimer son opinion sur la religion en général !*
> 
> A l'origine, l'idée c'était de revisiter cette "culture" chrétienne, souvent commune, souvent issue de l'enfance, et de lui donner une autre couleur...


Roberto ton idée est sympa.
Que de souvenirs elle fait rejaillir...
J'ai apprécié et n'ai pas eu le temps
d'aligner aussi quelques plaisanteries.

En lisant les réponses, je vois que plusieurs
montrent leur non-croyance et je me dis
que ceux qui ne croient pas en Dieu
en parlent beaucoup...
Finalement je me demande si l'athéisme existe.

Tiens je me demande pourquoi les plus virulents
au lieu d'écrire le mot Dieu n'écrivent pas Allah.


----------



## Nephou (12 Janvier 2005)

place à "la vie des seins et leurs aréoles" comme disait Jean-Louis


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Roberto ton idée est sympa.
> Que de souvenirs elle fait rejaillir...
> J'ai apprécié et n'ai pas eu le temps
> d'aligner aussi quelques plaisanteries.
> ...


 
Allah rigeur..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Le Pére Turbé, mon confesseur (non là j'ai pas osé ! ) m'informe à l'instant qu'il me prendra cette aprés midi entre madame Jessica Techisme et madame Maud Issoitu    :affraid: 

Quand à notre bon curé de campagne l'Abbé Nédicta, en apprenant mes exactions sur ce forum, il aurait déclaré : "Quand la cucurbitacée, j'ai les larmes aux yeux... et la moutarde me monte au nez"... 

C'est sur, pour moi ça va barder... mais ou est donc la Soeur Tidesecours ??

   :rateau:


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2005)

Ben hissez-nous !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Otan pour moi Roberto...
> 
> J'ai le catéchisme (toujours) à fleur de peau... et la moquerie qui démarre au 1/4 de tour pour certain(s) sujet(s)...



Sorry... moi aussi la religion m'a un peu été fourrée dans la gueule quand j'étais gosse par une frange limite intégriste de la famille, sans trop me demander mon assentiment... J'ai l'urticaire qui ressort facilement


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Mois je dis que on est Allah limite les gars....   Jesus pose que le thread va bientôt fermer.... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

... De toute façon, j'ai plus rien à dire là dessus. Et comme la meilleure façon de se taire, c'est de la fermer...


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

un zour, une soulis glize m'a dit: " ta chemise l'église comme mon pelaze" !


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> un zour, une soulis glize m'a dit: " ta chemise l'église comme mon pelaze" !


 
 :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... De toute façon, j'ai plus rien à dire là dessus. Et comme la meilleure façon de se taire, c'est de la fermer...



J'avais ça aussi : "C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..." (Jean de la Bruyère 1645-1696)...
mais bon...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'avais ça aussi : (Jean de la Bruyère 1645-1696)...



Ghjuvan Della Scopa ?


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ne bouddah pas notre plaisir !
> Jupiter ment envie qu'il fermât, ce tradada...
> _Zeus pose plutôt qu'il a repris des couleurs grâce à vous !!_
> :love: :love:


 Jehovah l'dire à tout l'monde !


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

shiva bien, et vous?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Vichnou la paix

(et hop le 3ém)
c'est pas Brahma tique


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Ema üsse été là.....elle aurait bien rigoler  :love:  

car Avé Knous.... on s'ennuie pas....


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Vichnou la paix
> 
> (et hop le 3ém)
> c'est pas Brahma tique


 

t'as Kali dire de s'taire. 

en tant cas, c'est pas ganesh tout ça.


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Z'avez pas Tohr.


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'as Kali dire de s'taire.



Avant que Maure s'en suive.... hein PATOCHMAN    :mouais:  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon, personne n'ose la faire... je me dévoue 

[Mode hommage à Gotlib on]

Tiens, THOR a du boudin !

[Mode... off]

   


Edit : héhéhé Poildep


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Le soir... à la Télé... ya du SEX partout, tant qu'à mon âge... je n'ose plus l'allumer après 21h00...  

ok... c tiré par les cheveux....  :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Je suis Vénus... et je reviendrai.... 

A+


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> [Mode hommage à Gotlib on]


Râ, lovely ! :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Le soir... à la Télé... ya du SEX partout, tant qu'à mon âge... je n'ose plus l'allumer après 21h00...
> 
> ok... c tiré par les cheveux.... :rose:


 
PAr Toutatis que tu voulais pas regarder la télé..


----------



## yvos (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Vénus... et je reviendrai....
> 
> A+


 
BrAnubis touquette à l'air


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> BrAnubis touquette à l'air



Si c comme ça... je remets les clés au pâtre... et je rentre chez moi!  

:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

Ne serais-je point le seul à avoir du mal à trouver le sommeil ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ne serais-je point le seul à avoir du mal à trouver le sommeil ?



Sommeil ?
Quoi ?
euh, ah oui, euh, pour ça, euh, hum, ben euh, faudrait déjà avoir envie de dormir...
héhéhé   
Non, c'est dimanche, la France dort, les réveils dont décalés.
Et  voilà, mes invités, y se secouent tous comme des fous sur la bonne musique, pas dormi, tour de cadran, en perspective
encore un peu et, hop, on va partir manger des coquillages avé du vin blanc, aux halles, tac, si ça continue, ben, ...


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai éclaté de rire lundi, en écoutant France Info©...
> 
> Ils n'ont rien trouvé de plus malin à dire à propos de la grippe du Pape :
> *"Le Saint-Père est cloué au lit" !*
> ...


   

je le croix pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Sommeil ?
> Quoi ?
> euh, ah oui, euh, pour ça, euh, hum, ben euh, faudrait déjà avoir envie de dormir...
> héhéhé
> ...



Drogués !!

Je te foutrais tout ça dans un foyer éducatif fermé moi...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Drogués !!
> 
> Je te foutrais tout ça dans un foyer éducatif fermé moi...



Jaloux va!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

Meuh nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, tu vas finir par la planter ouais ???

Ne réveille pas le Taliban modéré qui sommeille en moi... attention...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, tu vas finir par la planter ouais ???
> 
> Ne réveille pas le Taliban modéré qui sommeille en moi... attention...



Grand fou!!!

Arretes tu m'titille grave


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

Gourmande...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gourmande...



Tu n'imagine pas à quel point   

Des crèpes???


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

Les crèpes ne se mangent pas entre elles...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

à poêle vous 2...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> à poêle vous 2...



NDLR:

PTDR


----------



## LeSqual (27 Mars 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'un chalutier?

Un minet qui fabrique des violons ou juste un excès d'absinthe...?!?  :rateau:


----------

